# اعمال على artcam ارجو ان تنال رضاكم



## salah_design (1 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي واساتذتي الاعزاء ارجوا ان ينال هذا العمل على رضاكم وارجو توجيهي كما عودتموني دائما


----------



## ابو بحـر (1 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك صلاح عمل جميل افضل من العمل السابق


----------



## salah_design (1 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك صلاح عمل جميل افضل من العمل السابق


هلا بيك يا استاذي هذا العمل هو الذي تداركت فيه بعض الاخطاء والعمل القادم ان شاء الله رح يرتقي لمستوى تفتخر بتلميذك
ربي لا يحرمني من توجيهاتك


----------



## khaled farag (2 أبريل 2010)

يا عم صلاح خلاص انتا مابقتش محتاج نقد شغل ممتاز بس محتاج برضو تاخد بالك من الإرتفاعات و تكون حادة و متناسقة علشان ينفع تتنفذ على الخامة ( معلومة بفلوس ) ههههههه


----------



## im alive (2 أبريل 2010)

استاذى ومعلمى صلاح وحشتنى جدا وانا اسف انا مقصر معاك بس لو تعرف ظروفى هتعزرنى 
عمل رائع يا باشا وربنا يوفقك وتعمل الاحسن دايما وتعلمنى انا كمان ههههههههههه

ياريت اشوفك قريب واطمن عليك
تلميذك عبدالله


----------



## salah_design (3 أبريل 2010)

im alive قال:


> استاذى ومعلمى صلاح وحشتنى جدا وانا اسف انا مقصر معاك بس لو تعرف ظروفى هتعزرنى
> عمل رائع يا باشا وربنا يوفقك وتعمل الاحسن دايما وتعلمنى انا كمان ههههههههههه
> 
> ياريت اشوفك قريب واطمن عليك
> تلميذك عبدالله


اهلا بيك اخي عبد الله وفعلا وحشتني واسال الله ان يكون المانع خير وان يكون الاهل جميعا بالف خير
انتظر لقائك على احر من الجمر
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## bouran (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك


----------



## salah_design (24 أبريل 2010)

bouran قال:


> الله يبارك


وفيك بارك
اشكر مرورك يا غالي


----------



## محمد أيوبي1982 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## salah_design (2 ديسمبر 2010)

محمد أيوبي1982 قال:


> الله يوفقك


الله يسلمك مشكور على المشاركة


----------

